# Why So Large?



## W_G (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi all,

I am new to pocketwatches, currently only have one actually (see pic. below)

Now I found this one

It s large allright, but I am really wondering; why would anyone wear such a large pocketwatch? Was it made for a giant or something? 

My watch:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

You need to photograph it next to something else to give us a comparison please. 

Mike


----------



## W_G (Feb 13, 2010)

tixntox said:


> You need to photograph it next to something else to give us a comparison please.
> 
> Mike


True; but I actually didnt mean my watch; I meant the one I -->linked<--to.

Thanks!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

I just want to figure out how to add a strap to that thing!

agreed... we need something for scale and how about a dial shot?


----------



## W_G (Feb 13, 2010)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> I just want to figure out how to add a strap to that thing!
> 
> agreed... we need something for scale and how about a dial shot?


So again, what I meant is this thing:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270659894440&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

(I placed a link to this) 

I posted my own watch more as a kind of introduction; its not large at all, though it has a heavy silver case.

Cheers.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

W_G

That is one stunning giant Goliath but at 4" across I doubt if it was ever intended to be worn. And at 4" I even doubt if it was intended to fit in a case and be used as a travel clock (my 8-day travel clock is only 2.5" across). I have no idea what it would have been used for but if I had to guess would it have been used as some sort of shop window display advertising material? Good luck if you are hoping to buy it (too rich for me) and thanks for sharing it.

Love to see a few more pictures of your own pocketwatch, nice looking case.

John


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

John probably has it right - you will occasionally see SMITHS oversize Pocket watches on the bay. Some were used as advertising in retailers, others were fitted to copper coloured "warming pans" designed to be hubng on kitchen and house walls as small clocks - a bit kitsch but that was the thing in the day. :yes:

I'd agree this might have been something the same - but I wish it were mine - I'd very much like it as a desk clock in a custom made stand :man_in_love:


----------



## W_G (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks for the information! It sounds indeed more plausible that it is to be used in a stand,

on your desk, or in a watch shop. I ll see how the price goes, as it is quit high already.

But it would be a nice 2nd ''pocket''watch to my collection. 

Next week I ll make some more pictures of my square watch, and post them; I have some questions on this one as well...


----------

